# Cheapest Place To Buy New Bottles?



## jimma (14/9/09)

Where can you buy cheap wine or spirits bottles, in quantities of 10 to 20 dozen?

After clear glass bottles, 750mL. Would prefer spirit bottles with screw on closures, but wine bottles for corks OK too.

Plasdene and the like require you to buy a whole pallet, but don't need quite that much. Hoping to get some for under $1 each with closures.

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (19/10/09)

I've purchased some from www.kaufmancontainer.com

and they were about .61 each for 750ml.





Napoleon Bonerpart said:


> Where can you buy cheap wine or spirits bottles, in quantities of 10 to 20 dozen?
> 
> After clear glass bottles, 750mL. Would prefer spirit bottles with screw on closures, but wine bottles for corks OK too.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJR (20/10/09)

Do Plasdene really require a whole pallet? I thought it was just $50 or something, i bought about 15 dozen 330mL bottles from them not very long ago...


----------



## wyatt_girth (20/10/09)

DJR said:


> Do Plasdene really require a whole pallet? I thought it was just $50 or something, i bought about 15 dozen 330mL bottles from them not very long ago...



Not sure bout the wine or spirit bottles but I was picking up some gear for work and Plasdene have the 330ml stubs for somewhere around 49c each - buy them by the dozen. They also have fermenters " $25-$30 " they look the same as the ones that I have seen with some of the other start-up kits and ones that some HB shops sell for $40 by themselves. As mentioned above they have a minimum of $50 spend for cash sales but that would be pretty easy to rack up especially if a couple of people are keen for some bits. I am headin there this week to grab some myself.


----------

